# Moving Down Under...Alone!!!



## princessleah

Hi All
I want to move to Australia permantly but will be going it alone!! Big move!
If anyone has any advice or tips I would really appreciate it.
Cheers


----------



## Wanderer

Welcome to the forum pl and for sure making a permanent move is a big step whether alone, as a couple or with a family and so you need to be firm in your reasoning and collect as much information as you can in looking not just at immigration requirements but to assess how the Australian lifestyle may appeal and where within Australia?

Then there are obviously going to be work issues to address, short/longer term accommodation, transport etc. as basics aside from a host of other personal requirements, Department of Immigration & Citizenship having a lot of information on settling into Australia.


----------

